# بالصورة || عاجل الان بخصوص الفتنه الطائفيه فى اسيوط



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

* بالصورة || عاجل الان بخصوص الفتنه الطائفيه فى اسيوط






*​ ​


----------



## rania79 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

ايون سمعت الخبر دة ربنا يسترها بجد
شغالين حرق ف بيوت الاقباط هناك 
المفروض بقة المحافظ الهمام بتاع اسيوط يتددددددددخل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*محافظ مين 
دا الواد اللي كتب علي الفيس كلام مسيئ 
اتفرم من اهل البلد 
والجيش جه هز طوله وراح قابض عليه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*صرح مصدر كنسى بمطرانية منفلوط ان قرية  بهيج والعُدر قد شهدت اليوم احداث  فتنة طائفية بعدما تردد عن كتابة شاب  قبطى عبارات مسيئة عن الرسول الامر  الذى اثار حفيظة مسلمى القرى المجاورة  مما دفع الامن لاحتجاز الشاب لديهم  فيما قام مسلمو القرى المجاورة بالتجمع  واشعال النيران باعشاب مجاورة  لاربعة منازل لاقباط بالقرية واضاف المصدر  ان مسلمو القرية قاموا بحماية  منازل الاقباط ولم تحدث اى اصابات بينهم  واشا ر المصدر لحضور مدير امن  اسيوط وقوات من الامن المركزى وتمكنت من  السيطرة على الاوضاع بالقرية *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PIDib67gxTA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*حرق منازل أسرة مسيحية بـ«أسيوط» بعد اتهام أحد أبنائها بنشر «رسوم مسيئة» .. والجيش يتدخل
*​*

ممدوح ثابت
سحر الحمداني
Thu, 29/12/2011 - 22:59​





تصوير محمد عبد الغني
ارشيفي

أشعل العشرات من أهالي قرية   بهيج، بمحافظة أسيوط، مساء الخميس، النار في 3 منازل تملكها أسرة مسيحية،   بعد اتهام عدد من الطلاب لزميلهم القبطي بنشر «رسوم مسيئة للإسلام» على   صفحته الشخصية، بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي «فيس بوك» بحسب ما ذكره الطلاب.

وانتقلت قوات من الجيش   والشرطة لموقع المنازل المحترقة، وفرضت طوقاً أمنياً حولها، لفض الاشتباكات   بين الأهالي، فيما هرعت سيارات الإطفاء للسيطرة على الحريق.

وبدأت الأزمة، صباح الخميس،   بمشاجرة بين الطلاب وزميلهم القبطي، في مدرسة منقباد الثانوية المشتركة،   إلا أن قوات الجيش تدخلت لفض الاشتباك ونقلت الطالب وأسرته إلى خارج القرية   قبل إشعال الأهالي النار في منازل الأسرة.

من جانبه، أكد اللواء محمد   إبراهيم، مدير أمن أسيوط، وجود محاولات للتنسيق مع قيادات التيار الإسلامي   بالمركز، لإنهاء الأزمة، وتهدئة المواطنين.​



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*مدير امن اسيوط والفتنه الطائفيه   *


[YOUTUBE]KzF9Rwk5z1A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (29 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## zezza (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*ربنا ما يقطع لهم عادة 
لازم ينكدوا على الواحد قبل العيد 
الرحمة من عندك يا رب *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 ديسمبر 2011)

ما فيش فايدة فيهم لسة بيدافعوا عنه باستماتة​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (30 ديسمبر 2011)

قلتها مرارا وتكرارا 
بالقدر الذى يكره المسيحيين الإساءة للسيد المسيح
يكره المسلمون الإساءة لمقدساتهم ونبيهم
والغريب أن أصابع الإتهام ستتوجه إلى من أحرق وأفسد
قبل أن تتوجه إلى من أساء !!
فهى عدالتهم !!
متى أرى أو أسمع صوت حكيم من الأقباط ؟!
متــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى؟!


----------



## grges monir (30 ديسمبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> قلتها مرارا وتكرارا
> بالقدر الذى يكره المسيحيين الإساءة للسيد المسيح
> يكره المسلمون الإساءة لمقدساتهم ونبيهم
> والغريب أن أصابع الإتهام ستتوجه إلى من أحرق وأفسد
> ...


وحياتك يا  ياسر تقول كلام يتعقل شوية
واحد اهان رسولك تروح تحرق منازل مسيحين وتقول هو اساء الاول
رد علية وفهمة ان اللى كتبة دة غلط
يعنى انا بشوف الالاف من الكتابات ضد المسيحية اروح احرق بيوت المسلمين واقول انتوا اللى شتمتوا
تفكير غريب فعلا دة ياسر


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 ديسمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> وحياتك يا ياسر تقول كلام يتعقل شوية
> واحد اهان رسولك تروح تحرق منازل مسيحين وتقول هو اساء الاول
> رد علية وفهمة ان اللى كتبة دة غلط
> يعنى انا بشوف الالاف من الكتابات ضد المسيحية اروح احرق بيوت المسلمين واقول انتوا اللى شتمتوا
> تفكير غريب فعلا دة ياسر


*اخيرا خط كبير .. معلش يا اخ ياسر .. كلام *
*الاخ جرجس صح .. و بعدين هو القانون عملوه ليه .. بعد النصح .. يكون القانون و ليس الفتونه مع انى اشك ان فيه مسلم واحد يقدر*
*يهين رمز مسيحى من اول السيد المسيح*
*للسيدة العذراء !!*​


----------



## grges monir (30 ديسمبر 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اخيرا خط كبير .. معلش يا اخ ياسر .. كلام *
> *الاخ جرجس صح .. و بعدين هو القانون عملوه ليه .. بعد النصح .. يكون القانون و ليس الفتونه مع انى اشك ان فيه مسلم واحد يقدر*
> *يهين رمز مسيحى من اول السيد المسيح*
> *للسيدة العذراء !!*​


شوفت عشان خاطرك بس  غيرت الفونت وحجم الخط
كويس اننا اتفقنا  ياسر
قصدك يعنى ان اللى يهين اى رمز سواء مسيحى او اسلامى يبقى لايعبر عن دينة او انة يفهم خطأ نصوص كتابة
اتفق معك ياسر ان المعتقدات الدينية مهما اختلفت بين البشر ليس لها علاقة بواجب احترام وتقبل الاخر مهما كان اعتقادة حتى لو كان بيعبد الحجارة
يسعدنى الحوار معك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*منورين يا رجاله 
بس احب افكركم ان الموضوع في قسم الاخبار 
لو تحبوا تحولوه لنقاش 
اطلبوا من الاداره تنقله العام 

صباحكم زي الفل 
*​


----------



## grges monir (30 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *منورين يا رجاله
> بس احب افكركم ان الموضوع في قسم الاخبار
> لو تحبوا تحولوه لنقاش
> اطلبوا من الاداره تنقله العام
> ...


صباحك ورد يا باشا
كسلنا والهى نتحرك من البرد قلنا خلينا قاعدين هنا فىالدفا ههههههه
الموضوع بتاعك باظ ولااية بسببنا يا كبير ههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 ديسمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> صباحك ورد يا باشا
> كسلنا والهى نتحرك من البرد قلنا خلينا قاعدين هنا فىالدفا ههههههه
> الموضوع بتاعك باظ ولااية بسببنا يا كبير ههههه



* ولا باظ ولا حاجه يا عمنا 
انت منورنا 
بس قولنا نحترم القوانين بعد الثوره 
ونغير من نفسنا بدل ما يجي اللي يغيرنا هههههههه


مبتجيش الموقف ليه 
ولا لما سمعت ان في كارته خلعت ؟
*​


----------



## grges monir (30 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * ولا باظ ولا حاجه يا عمنا
> انت منورنا
> بس قولنا نحترم القوانين بعد الثوره
> ونغير من نفسنا بدل ما يجي اللي يغيرنا هههههههه
> ...


احنا شعب عياد ميجيش غير بلضرب
الذوق معانا شىء ملهوش لازمة والناس بتبص لية انةضعف هههه
لا عاوز اجى بس مش عارف العنوان
ابعتلى العنوان قصدى للينك ياباشا لكل ماهو جديد هتلاقينى متشعلق فىاول ميكروباص ههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 ديسمبر 2011)

فى هذه الظروف الصعبة ارجوكم صلوا كثيرا الى الرب ان يحفظ كل المسيحين نحن فى خطر كبير الرب يسلم


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*الجمعة، 30 ديسمبر 2011 - 18:40

أسيوط - هيثم البدرى وضحا صالح

أصيب مساء اليوم، الجمعة، 5 مجندين من قوات الأمن باصابات سطحية، وتهشمت سيارة مطافى فى قرية العدر التابعة لمحافظة أسيوط، إثر تجدد المواجهات بين أهالى قريتى العدر وبهيج التى أسفرت أيضا عن اصابة بعض الأهالى.

تم نقل الجنود إلى مستشفى الشرطة بأسيوط وتحرر المحضر اللازم وإخطار النيابة للتحقيق.

جاء ذلك بعد أن حاول متجمهرون إحراق محتويات منزل الشاب القبطى الذى نشر صورًا مسيئة للرسول على صفحته بـ"الفيس بوك"، وعندما تصدت لهم القوات شقوها بالحجارة .

وعززت مديرية أمن أسيوط قواتها فى القرية بأكثر من 1500 مجند أمن مركزى وعشرات من الشرطة العسكرية.*


----------



## SALVATION (30 ديسمبر 2011)

من حقك يا شيطان تهيج اكتر ما انت نهيتك قربت​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*تشهد الآن قرى العدر وبهيج وسلام التابعة لمركز أسيوط مواجهات مع الأمن، حيث قام بعض الأهالى بقرية العدر وتضامن معهم بعض الأهالى من قرية بهيج المجاورة بإلقاء كرات نارية على منزل الشاب القبطى بالقرية بالرغم من خلو المنزل، إلا أنهم فشلوا فى اقتحامه بسبب التواجد الأمنى المكثف. 

وفى قرية سلام المجاورة قام بعض الشباب بإشعال النيران فى منزلين للأقباط بمنطقة الدمايرة شرق القرية أحدهما ملك نبيل أبو السعود قبطى، لكنها لم تسفر عن حدوث إصابات.

انتقلت على الفور قوات الأمن المركزى والدفاع المدنى لإطفاء الحريق، قبل أن يمتد إلى المنازل المجاورة وقامت بفرض كردون أمنى حول منازل الأقباط بقرى العدر وسلام، فيما لم تسفر الأحداث عن أى إصابات، وقامت قوات الشرطة والأمن بمحاولة احتواء الأزمة فى القرى الثلاث.*


----------



## BITAR (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*إحراق منزل ثالث فى اشتباكات قرية الرسوم المسيئة للرسول بأسيوط*​ 
*السبت، 31 ديسمبر  2011 - 00:38*​ 




*حريق منزل*​ 
*أسيوط - ضحا صالح وهيثم البدرى*
*كثفت القوات المسلحة من تواجدها فى محيط قرية سلام بمحافظة أسيوط،  بعدما قام عدد من المتجمهرين، بإشعال النيران بأحد منازل الأقباط بمنطقة  قبلى البلد ويدعى "صابر. ر" يعمل" ترزى"، وذلك بعدما قامت قوات الأمن  والدفاع المدنى بالسيطرة على الحريق الذى نشب بمنزلين للأقباط بمنطقة  الدمايرة بشرق البلد.*
*  وبعد أن وصلت قوات الأمن والدفاع المدنى لإطفاء الحريق فى المنزلين اللذين  سبق إشعال النيران فيهما، قام المتجمهرون بإشعال النيران فى المنزل الثالث،  وقامت على الفور قوات الأمن المركزى والشرطة العسكرية والدفاع المدنى  بمحاصرة منازل الأقباط وتأمينها والسيطرة على الحريق وإخماده قبل أن يمتد  إلى المنازل المجاورة.*​


----------

